# Sticky  Why goldfish need at least a 20 gallon long



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Quite often we get new members coming onto the forum constantly asking about why their fancy goldfish (will be refered to simply as a goldfish for the rest of the post) is doing poorly in their 1 or 2 gallon bowl. We tend to give the same spiel.

The spiel being:

that they need at least a 20 gallon long tank and preferably a 30 gallon tank for one goldfish. If you want more than one goldfish per tank add 10 - 15 gallons of water per extra fish (if you want 2 fish get minimally a 40 gallon tank for three get a 50 gallon etc . . . ). 

Then we explain why a small bowl is not suitable:

Contrary to popular belief the idea that goldfish only grow to the size of their bowl or tank is only half true. Yes their body will only grow to the size of the tank/bowl, but their internal organs continue to grow causing a slow and painful death for the fish.

We also will go into detail that goldfish love to poop and that overfiltration is necessary for them.

Well I just wanted to post a picture of the size goldfish can get to when properly taken care of so that it may help any newcomers or ill informed people (due to advice a fish store gave you), just so they can see the potential of how great looking goldfish can be and to try and help get them into a proper tank or even a pond (pond if it is a Koi/common goldfish and possibly the fancy variety if it is a fancy only pond and the temperature is well managed).



















Also please for anyone new to the forum, this is not to discourage you or berate you. I want (and I am sure everyone on the forum) you to be successful in your endeavors. However, sometimes we may provide information that you do not want to hear. Please just be aware not only do we want you to have a lot of success in the hobby, but we also want all fish to have the best possible life in an aquarium setting. To do this sometimes it means recommending something that is different than what the guy at the store says.

Anyway I hope this information and picture was helpful and good luck with any and all aquarium endeavors.

Here is a list of some of the various types of fancy goldfish.
--Ryukin
--Oranda
--Telescope
--Moor
--Fantail
--Ranchu

All are the same species and their scientific name is Carassius auratus.

~Jon


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I like this. Good job. I will remember this link for future goldfish questions...
thanks


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

_Carassius auratus, the common goldfish has been measured at 12.6 inches in length and a couple of pounds. It takes time, but the ones I cared for at my school hit 8 inches in two years. Then a heron got them...
The average 20 gallon standard is 24 inches along the front, and a long is 30 inches. So basically, an adult goldfish in a 20 gallon is like an average healthy kid forced to live bedridden, in a single bed. It's not much room.

Add to that the fact a goldie can live 41 years.

source: fishbase.org_


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How about one of those cute little fancy goldfish!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

navigator black said:


> _Carassius auratus, the common goldfish has been measured at 12.6 inches in length and a couple of pounds. It takes time, but the ones I cared for at my school hit 8 inches in two years. Then a heron got them...
> The average 20 gallon standard is 24 inches along the front, and a long is 30 inches. So basically, an adult goldfish in a 20 gallon is like an average healthy kid forced to live bedridden, in a single bed. It's not much room.
> 
> Add to that the fact a goldie can live 41 years.
> ...


_

I guess I should have specified fancy goldfish, but still in general this rule applies I'll edit the description to be specific to the fancy variety. Yes while they can live up to 41 years old the average is 15 - 20 years.

Also another great picture susan, if anyone else has pictures to share as well put them in your post and I will put them in the top post._


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

I think that's a great post j brown and personally i think the common goldfish belong in a pond to thrive but with the fancies as they call them (orandas),just my opinion but i would never place them in a pond because of low temperatures at some point which can so easily bring on swimbladder problems, and there much slower swimming.Having said that if/when orandas are kept indoors(mine are) ,yes they need a' very large' tank and good maintenance and filtration to reach their full potential as you said.

I saw a few orandas in neighbours pond a couple of years ago but, they were struggling so much in the higher water flow ,plus at feeding time they were knocked around by the much speedier pondmates he got them out but, they are in a very big tank and look much happier.
I love the pics too))


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool added some stipulations to the pond part if it should be reworked let me know. I am also making a list of some of the fancy varieties.

Also if there is more info on goldfish that anyone knows and thinks I should add, let me know.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

oops I'm sorry j brown, I just read your first post again and i had missed reading the very last sentence about fancies only and temperature controlled.I'm looking forward to reading more posts on this and I will make sure i read them properly hahaha
Sorry about that)


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

goldie said:


> oops I'm sorry j brown, I just read your first post again and i had missed reading the very last sentence about fancies only and temperature controlled.I'm looking forward to reading more posts on this and I will make sure i read them properly hahaha
> Sorry about that)


I actually added that part about the fancies after you mentioned it, so don't be sorry, be happy you made the post even better


----------



## Claypool (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't know goldfish got that big! That fancy goldfish is huge.. we were told in the petstore they only grow to 4"!


----------



## Dustin86 (Sep 22, 2012)

Any idea how long it takes goldfish to grow to that size? I have had two of my fancies (a fantail and a black moor) for over a year and they are MAYBE a half inch bigger than they were.


----------



## DIY Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Dustin86 said:


> Any idea how long it takes goldfish to grow to that size? I have had two of my fancies (a fantail and a black moor) for over a year and they are MAYBE a half inch bigger than they were.


<--also from LI *h/b

How big is your tank? I think the lesson to be learned here is they won't get that large with a small tank.


----------



## katiehuggins (Apr 21, 2013)

Very vital information!!


----------



## DaylarFarshot (Aug 27, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that an Oranda? We currently have two in our tank right now, recognizing it by the head.

I had a Fantail goldfish prior and it exploded in growth really fast but then it took a turn for the worse (litterally, upside down) and I couldnt get him to survive it sadly  He had also got so big, he ate one of our albino cory catfish...


----------



## Mossybottom (Jul 28, 2013)

If I may...

Goldfish have been being kept for thousands of years by the Chinese. Through selective breeding, birth defects have been turned in to sought after attributes. Goldy's were actually one of the first "kept" or domesticated fish known to man. 

During the Tang Dynasty of China, families kept what was then known as Carp in their ponds & water gardens. When company came over, they toke the best looking goldfish they had, placed it in a "bowl" for display to impress their guests. After their guests left, the fish were put back in the pond/water garden. Hence the "goldfish bowl".

July, 2010...Poole, England
A goldfish caught from a pond, thought to have been released after out-growing his tank measured 16 inches and weighed 5 pounds. 
The record size is 19 inches from the Netherlands. (no weight given)


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

It's pretty terrible how they were treating the poor fish, but one more reason why you don't release fish into the wild. 
Olivia catches a GIANT goldfish! - YouTube


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

How about one of THESE babies:










(I know it's been photoshopped)


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

alhays31808 said:


> How about one of THESE babies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not out of the question. Goldfish and koi are carp. This is also a carp


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Not out of the question. Goldfish and koi are carp. This is also a carp


-_- Wow... I've actually seen legitimate carp BIGGER than that. (On TV, of course...[River Monsters to be more precise])

I wonder how big a bag would be needed to actually put it in a standard fish tank 

:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

A 1000 Gallon fish tank, to be more precise


----------



## fishlips (Jul 8, 2014)

susankat said:


> How about one of those cute little fancy goldfish!


I saw this photo and accompanying article online not long ago. My first response was "How cool! Look at that giant oranda!" The article said the man who caught this magnificent fish in a lake had it in his freezer and planned to mount it. Wish he'd never caught it!


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!! The big fish and the small fish about goldfishes. Excellent Information! Goldfish are one of the all-time favorites of fish keepers everywhere. Surely everyone have good memory and becoming very sociable with their keepers.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Not out of the question. Goldfish and koi are carp. This is also a carp


Maybe with selective breeding, even the giant carp may become a goldfish*w3


----------

